# how big!



## fashionkatie50 (May 18, 2011)

my rabbit is 3 on friday shes a medium lopeared rabbit but since we got two kittens i havent been paying her much attention but yesterday i fed her and she seemed like a giant i didnt even notice .the kittens are tiny in comparison.lol


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

uummm....since you got kittens you haven't been paying her much attention, that's pretty horrible  
You sound like one of those people who sell an older animal when they get a new one, makes me so feel sorry for the poor existing pets


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how can you not pay attention to one animal just because you have others? i am owned by over 70 fluffs and i still manage to pay equal attention to them all 

if you havent been paying attention to her you really cant have been giving her the attention she needs and deserves, as a lone rabbit she relies on you for EVERYTHING not just food and water, but for company and socialisation 

new pets should NOT take your attention from your existing pets


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I totally agree with the other two posters. Rabbits need lots of attentions especially a lone one. I feel really sorry for your rabbit. All pets should have your attention, not just new ones.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I agree with the above posters, I have 23 here at the moment and they *all* get the care and attention they need. In fact most of my animals are here because the old owner got bored because of new pets turning up :mad5:


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with all the replies, but the OP profile says she is only 12 yrs old. Where i sincerely hope that her parents are providing full care for the animals it is never to early for her to realise how much time and care ALL pets need, not just the new fluffy cute ones...


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

It's very sad that she's not getting any attention....how will you pick up on any illness if you don't look at her long enough to see that she's grown?

Summer is a dangerous time for buns,as they can get blowfly strike.

As your bun is 3 my guess would be that she hasn't grown, but has gotten fat, due to no exercise and too much food. She is severly at risk, as she might not be able to reach her bum to clean.

You need to check her a few times a day. Blow fly strike is excruciatingly painful, as the maggots eat away at the rabbit. You don't want that happening!!

This poor bun needs more attention. Just because you got cute kittens doesn't mean she isn't there. She deserves just as much...if not more....attention than the kittens. They have each other, she only has you.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Poor thing hardly has any space as it is....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/167528-urgent-help-needed.html


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Poor thing hardly has any space as it is....
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/167528-urgent-help-needed.html


Oh I wish I hadn't looked at that! I thought (dont know why though!!) that the bunny was an indoor one.

Jeez this just makes things sound even worse for the poor bunny. She's stuck in a tiny cage in the garden all alone with no-one paying her any attention, only going down to throw food to her  
Things like this make me seriously want to cry....and go hug my bunny bubbas!


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

id suggest that you get a bigger hutch and you can attach a larger run onto it so the bunnies are secure from cats/predators and maybe get her a friend. and OBVIOUSLY dont just leave her in the garden on her own. spend time with her or bring them inside the house... hopefully as the kittens are young they will get used to a fluff ball hanging around 

lol when i had my dogs and cats they would curl up and sleep together 

obviously dont leave them alone together but if even during the evening when u finish school you bring the rabbit inside maybe while your doing your homework or something have her with you in ur room and play with her


never had rabbits so dont know nothing bout em but thats what i would try


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Both my kittens are fine with my rabbits, but they were introduced when the rabbits were miles bigger than them, and they are fine. One is a bit nervous of the rabbits, one loves them. They don't get any unsupervised contact and the rabbits are in a secure run, but the kittens certainly dont take my attention away from my rabbits.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my ex FERAL cat is fine with my rabbits too, shes not even 3 yet and was feral for around 18 months, so rabbits would have been very much dinner to her, she has learnt to respect my fluffs, obviously i would never leave them alone together, but cats are no reason to neglect a rabbit


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

If I remeber rightly the OP is only 12 or 14 years of age.... maybe the hutch issue would be aimed towards her parents.

Maybe if someone could write an imformative post then she could pass the info on to her parents


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

informative comments were made on the other thread, which she chose to ignore, age is no excuse im afraid 

i suggest the OP has a look through this site
A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

This is why children should not be given the soul responsiblity of any pet!


----------



## fashionkatie50 (May 18, 2011)

actually my parents looked after her for 2 days and i love my rabbit more than any1 in the world the vet says she is very healthy and happy i know she needs more space and as im 12 i find it very offensive that u think children cant look after animals properely.she is very happy and has a run at the moment its being expanded.i didnt ignore any coments i just did not reply.my parents think i look after jaz very well.in ummer i always make sure shes healthy and keeps cool.if any1 thinks im a bad owner pls say why


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what size accomadation does she have? why doesnt she have a friend? why did you not notice a change in her? it takes longer then just 2 days for that big of a change
you said yourself that you havent been paying attention to her since you got the kittens

lets have a sit down here, and see how we can make jaz's life better, seen as how you never replied to the other thread, which IS the same as ignoring it


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that she gets all the attention that she needs if you have only just notice that she's much bigger. You said yourself that with the new kittens in the equation she hasn't had enough attention.:001_huh:

I honestly believe that children should only have pets if the parents take sole responsibility for them.
It's sad, but this is proof that when the next best thing comes along the poor animal can suffer.


----------



## fashionkatie50 (May 18, 2011)

if this is how people r treated on the forum im leaving .my rabbit is fine i think u misunderstood my post jaz is doing extremely well and thats final .i cryed myself to sleep last night and actually i wanted to get her a friend but my parents woulndt allow it .goodbye:mad5:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

fashionkatie50 said:


> if this is how people r treated on the forum im leaving .my rabbit is fine i think u misunderstood my post jaz is doing extremely well and thats final .i cryed myself to sleep last night and actually i wanted to get her a friend but my parents woulndt allow it .goodbye:mad5:


again, you ignored my questions hun, how can we help you help her if you dont answer us?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> informative comments were made on the other thread, which she chose to ignore, age is no excuse im afraid
> 
> i suggest the OP has a look through this site
> A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)


I dont mean her age is an excuse. I mean maybe the hutch issue is not down to her if the parents dont give her money for a larger one.

 sorry I dont word myself very well


----------

